# Canon VS Nikon



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

mathjak107 said:


> user 70
> lens 20
> camera 10
> 
> most modern lenses are pretty good, even my point shoot the cannon sd880 when used within its bounds takes amazing pictures.....


heres some pics done by ken rockwell with a point and shoot. the canon sd880....just got my wife one 2 days ago

http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/compacts/sd880/gallery.htm


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

did these today with the pont and shoot , cannon sd880...first time we used it... no editing except compressing picture for posting


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

very nice shots for such a small camera.
Post some night shots as well. :thumbup:
I may get one of these as my carry around.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

these little point and shoots arent very good at action and low light...for that you need a real camera..... but for what they do in good light they are great


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

*User is a big factor*

At the end of the day, I think it comes down to the user. Yes, lens and type of camera does have a little bit of a play, but put a P&S in a professional's hand or a DSLR in an amateur's hand, and you can potentially have disastrous shots in both scenarious.

BTW, Canon Fan here...


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

bagbklyn said:


> At the end of the day, I think it comes down to the user. Yes, lens and type of camera does have a little bit of a play, but put a P&S in a professional's hand or a DSLR in an amateur's hand, and you can potentially have disastrous shots in both scenarious.
> 
> BTW, Canon Fan here...


I'm sick of that line of argument.
While it has some truth in it, under a different context, it's not valid in this thread.

The context is: which camera should I buy? The user is the same.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Boile said:


> You stopped reading too soon.
> Just below what you quoted, he says


The 70-300 VR is a sharp lens, and Rockwell doesn't seem to care about sharpness, all his photos are really fuzzy.


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

I used to shoot Nikon, and switched to Canon for the lenses - I shoot all primes though, and Nikon doesn't come anywhere near a modern version of Canons 85mm 1.2L, or 35mm 1.4L - or even their 50mm 1.2L. Canon has several options for a full frame camera, and Nikon is quite a bit more expensive in the full-frame segment. They are still comparing a 5D to a D3 and D700 - the 5D is significantly older and cheaper than both of those cameras.

I love my wide aperture, fixed focal length lenses


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I don't think I've ever seen more than a couple of surf photographers shooting Nikons.

I love my Canon's 10.5 fps; would not have captured this sequence without it...








.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

im not a surf photographer but theres a pretty coolsite on the subject

http://www.surfingmagazine.com/surf...urf-photography-2009-with-peter-taras-100908/


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

mathjak107 said:


> im not a surf photographer but theres a pretty coolsite on the subject
> 
> http://www.surfingmagazine.com/surf...urf-photography-2009-with-peter-taras-100908/


My Mk III focuses much faster than did my Mk II, and the sensor is better. Also, it's so funny to read Surfer Magazine dissing Surfline. 
Surfline has forced the old magazines (Surfer and Surfing) both into bankruptcy.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

nothing beats the sound of a competitors body hitting the floor......


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

Buy the body that takes in your lenses...duh
My household has nothing but canon lenses; ergo...


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

i got nothing but nikon lenses, heck they got me too... lol


----------

